

Show HN: Ready to use developmet server for Phaser.js in Python - bliti
https://github.com/bliti/phaser-server

======
bliti
I did this to help others get setup quickly with Phaser. Its super simple and
saves you about an hour of tweaking around with things. Just jump right into
the coding.

Hope it helps in any way!

